# Dana Spicer # for 3R series u joint



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm needing a couple of sets of Dana/Spicer U bolt kits, not straps, for the BOP 8.2 with series 3R joints (1.125 cap), I see Denny's Driveshaft no longer carries them. Can someone point me to a source or post up the Spicer part #?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Duff,

Enclosed is an older post with multiple sources listed. I’ve not researched them myself so I cannot attest to which are still viable.









Who Makes the best Universal Joints on Earth?


I need to replace both front and rear U-Joints. I want U-Joints that can be greased and I want nothing from China, Asia. Money is no object. I want the best money can buy. All suggestion welcome.




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

According to the Spicer website the Pontiac GTO part numbers are 5-3147X (greaseable) and 5-795X (non-greaseable). Doing a quick search on those part numbers there are numberous suppliers. 
















Amazon.com: Spicer 5-3147X U-Joint Kit : Automotive


Buy Spicer 5-3147X U-Joint Kit: Universal Joints - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com







Amazon.com


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> According to the Spicer website the Pontiac GTO part numbers are 5-3147X (greaseable) and 5-795X (non-greaseable). Doing a quick search on those part numbers there are numberous suppliers.
> View attachment 148857
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RockAuto?






1974 CHEVROLET CAMARO 5.7L 350cid V8 Universal Joint Strap Kit | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com





Summit?









U-Joint Fasteners - 1.125 in. Bearing Cap Outside Diameter (in.) - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing


Find U-Joint Fasteners 1.125 in. Bearing Cap Outside Diameter (in.) and get Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing!




www.summitracing.com


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> RockAuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only saw straps at RockAuto, I need the U bolts, Summit does show this 
*MGR-MGUB3R*


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Duff said:


> I only saw straps at RockAuto, I need the U bolts, Summit does show this
> *MGR-MGUB3R*


OK, I am confused then. I see a number of U-bolt universal straps as well as the flatter style universal straps. I see them both in 1.125", or also listed as 1 1/8". Search for the U-bolt strap by size, not make, year, or rear axle and then go from there and see what is offered.

So if this is not it, please post a photo so we can see what it is you are talking about because this is what we call a universal U-bolt strap and maybe you are using a different term for another item?



More Information for DORMAN 81004


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes that is a picture of what I'm looking for, hopefully the Cl to Cl and length will fit the yoke. I call it a U bolt, because it's a bolt in the shape of a "U" held in place with nuts, a strap has 2 bolts that thread into the yoke. Thanks for the help.


----------

